# Schwinn straightbar find



## rollfaster (Jun 1, 2015)

Found this postwar schwinn today. Amc flash badge, nice original bike. Any idea on year? Thanks, rob.


----------



## rickyd (Jun 2, 2015)

That should clean up nice!


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 2, 2015)

I would say 51.Numbers in 51 were mixed up,so hard to tell for sure,but there were A serial numbered bikes for 51.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice looking bike! You've got some good parts there. Straightbar tanks with original paint have been really going up in value. Hope this bike stays together. Should clean up real nice.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 2, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Found this postwar schwinn today. Amc flash badge, nice original bike. Any idea on year? Thanks, rob.




It might be a 1953 Hornet that's been deluxe-i-fied with the 53's Meteor chain guard. The 54 hornet changed to the smaller in  54 so, could be a xmas model too. 

But them rims is not standard within that period. 

That's an awfully large seat. It's so big the bike looks like a 24







*Meteor*






*1953 24" Hornet with Phantom. 
*


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 2, 2015)

can't be a "53, the serial number is on the bottom bracket. It may be early postwar if the drop center rims are original to the bike. serial # maybe prior to '48?


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys. I will not be parted. Serial number and drop centers suggest 46, in 51 they used s2 s. They started to use them in 48.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 2, 2015)

I agree it is most likely 46-48. check out this '47-'48 model.


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 2, 2015)

*You have a VERY early postwar Straight bar bike.........1946 most likely!  One of the earliest examples I've seen.  You'll notice the welds on the lower "straight" bar are flush and the diameter of the bar is 'wider" than most post war late 40s -50s ones.  VERY cool bike indeed, drop center rims, Feather guard......That thing is Early and rare for the "Hornet" style bike.  Back when this one came out, Schwinn did not yet call them "hornets".  Hope you detail it and keep it together.  Red is also an odd color on those bikes......common on DX bikes but not on the straight bars.   If you decide to sell it?  I might make a decent offer.  Killer score! *


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for the info bob. It's definently a keeper. This will look great next to my 46 bf goodrich leader/dx. Did they use the phantom sprocket that early though?


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jun 2, 2015)

*the bike with no name...*

46 seems right...I always called mine a "Model D-19" (E117xxx serial number-frame made late 1948)...but I think it was a DB97XE in 1946-47.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 2, 2015)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> 46 seems right...I always called mine a "Model D-19" (E117xxx serial number-frame made late 1948)...but I think it was a DB97XE in 1946-47.
> 
> View attachment 217917




Hey, twins. Thank you so much for that pic. Your bike is awesome.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jun 2, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Hey, twins. Thank you so much for that pic. Your bike is awesome.[/U]




Thanks Rob!!

-Arf...


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 3, 2015)

Tim the Skid said:


> can't be a "53, the serial number is on the bottom bracket. It may be early postwar if the drop center rims are original to the bike. serial # maybe prior to '48?




Yeah, I wasn't too sure it was 53 but there's no serial numbers earlier starting @ A, so,  figured I'd give this thread a kick starter as it was 24 hour old and was being passed up.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 3, 2015)

you're right, the A numbers show up in the early 50's, but I've seen some on the '46 models. The problem is there is no definitive list on the '46/'47 bikes because of the records being destroyed. It's nice to see an example like this and make a note of it for the future.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks tim. This bike has one of the earliest post war schwinn serial numbers. Very cool indeed.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 3, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Thanks tim. This bike has one of the earliest post war schwinn serial numbers. Very cool indeed.




A as  serial number; 1st year welded kick stand, 1946 likely. And in the 50's they kicked it off.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 3, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Thanks tim. This bike has one of the earliest post war schwinn serial numbers. Very cool indeed.




Rob, Is the kickstand tapered? I have three '46 cantilever frames and all have tapered kickstands. I think that was a one year only deal.


----------



## spoker (Jun 3, 2015)

your chainguard doesnt have a flat area for a decal,i think thats another early sign


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 3, 2015)

spoker said:


> your chainguard doesnt have a flat area for a decal,i think thats another early sign



1953  Schwinn made the flat name place on em. 


52;






In 53, the leader/girls, meteor, and spitfire.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 3, 2015)

*Kickstand*



Tim the Skid said:


> Rob, Is the kickstand tapered? I have three '46 cantilever frames and all have tapered kickstands. I think that was a one year only deal.



.  Tim the kickstand is not tapered, but has a weird bend to it( or just bent). But it does interfere with the crank. I have two 46 dx and those are non tapered stands also, but I'm sure they've been swapped out.


----------



## spoker (Jun 3, 2015)

sooo 53 was the first year for hornet on chainguard?


----------



## spoker (Jun 3, 2015)

i have a 55 or 56 cant remember exactly,it was the year they started makin middle weight cantis in thhe middle of the year,mine is a straight bar br goodrich ballooner with a phantom ring and [bf] bolt on kick stand,oki doki then!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 4, 2015)

*Progress*

Cleaning up nicely.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 4, 2015)

Wow, you didn't waste anytime getting started. Looks great! I really like the red.


----------

